# how to clean riccia from hair algae?



## mario (Feb 5, 2003)

I hate to tell you, but the only way how I managed to deal with hair algae in my Riccia was by throwing out all Riccia, that was the slightest bit infected. In fact, I ended up throwing out nearly a bucket full and regrew everything from just a few strands I had floating on the surface. :icon_frow


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Just ignore it and get your parameters corrected and with time the riccia will overcome it. Riccia is a very strong and easy plant to grow. Manually cut away as much of the algae as you can and ignore the rest. :wink: 

* Or you can throw out your investment only to have it happen again... I would leave it and treat it . The best way to learn is through trial and error. 

P.S.
Dont blame the Tetra Florapride...I know of tanks that use it with great success . roud:


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I have tried to get rid of hair algae in one of my tanks, with no success. I ended up throwing out all the Riccia, Java Moss, and other hair algae attracting plants. Good luck with getting rid of the algae... there is definitely no point in trying to clean the Riccia.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

I don't want to throw them away...
:'-(

my precious...


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

I gave up on trying to grow this stuff out.


----------

